

SongKick (YC S07) Raises $2m More to Out-Innovate Other Concert Alert Services - marshallk
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/songkick_raises_nearly_2m_more_for_concert_alerts.php

======
jl
I love Songkick. I've gone to a whole bunch of concerts that I never would
have known about if it hadn't been for them.

~~~
jedc
Completely agree. It's one of the websites that I evangelize about.

Congrats to the whole Songkick team!

------
adrianwaj
How does SK make money? Ticket commissions?

------
retube
I have to say, their website looks, feels lovely.

------
lucasr
Yay for UK-based startups!

